# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Eski Cinayetler Eski Efsane; Yeni Cinayetler Yeni Efsane Yaratır

## bozok

*Eski Cinayetler Eski Efsane ; Yeni Cinayetler Yeni Efsane Yaratır*



Tutkun Akbaş'ın Medya Gündem sitesinde Soner Yalçın'ın Cem Ersever ile ilgili yazdığı kitaptaki yalanlarını ortaya koyan önemli bir özel haber yayınlandı ve medya bu siteden alarak Cem Ersever'in bugüne kadar hiç görülmeyen fotoğraflarını yayınladı. Medya Gündem, haberi _"Soner Yalçın Efsanesi İşte Böyle Bitti"_ başlığı ile verdi. 

Cem Ersever cinayetinin bütün arka planı ile aydınlatılması önemli. Soner Yalçın gibi bir gazetecinin bu cinayette hedef saptırmak için rol alıp almadığının ortaya çıkarılması da. Neticede, gazeteciler , cinayet sonrasında üstlendikleri propaganda ve saptırma rolü ile tetikçilerden daha değerlidirler. 

Tutkun Akbaş'ın Soner Yalçın'la ilgili gösterdiği bu gazetecilik başarısını bir gün Hrant Dink cinayeti sonrasını saptıran gazeteciler konusunda da göstermesini bekliyoruz. Hrant Dink cinayeti sonrasında *Açık İstihbarat* bu cinayette ikinci bir tetikçi/gözlemci olduğunu yazarken, bu cinayeti olağan şüpheli Veli Küçük'ün üzerine yönlendirerek esas faillere değerli zaman kazandıran kimlerdi sorusunun cevabı da bir gün ortaya çıkar elbet. 

*Açık İstihbarat;* bölgedeki bütün kameraları açıları ile birlikte tespit edip, piyasaya bu meşhur gazeteciler aracılığı ile sürülen yalanları deşifre ederken, o meşhur gazetecilerin bizi cinayetle irtibatlandırmak için ne tarz yalanlardan medet umduklarını da biliyoruz. 

Herkesin efsane olma ve efsanesinin sönmesi sırası gelecek. 

*"Eski Gladio" tasfiye edilirken, "Yeni Gladio"'nun demokratlık ve gazetecilik taslaması ise bu tarz kozmik dönüşüm süreçlerinin kaçınılmaz karın ağrısı.* Daha yenisi ve güçlüsü çıkana kadar yeni demokratlarınız ve gazetecileriniz bunlar arkadaşlar. İdare ediverin.

*Açık İstihbarat*

*------- Medya Gündem'in Cem Ersever - Soner Yalçın Haberi -------*


27 Ağustos 2010 tarihli özel haberimizde *dedik ki*; Hanefi Avcı Soner Yalçın’ı yaktı! Avcı’nın “Haliç’te Yaşayan Simonlar” adlı kitabında yer alan bir detay, Soner Yalçın’ın Ersever cinayetinde bir rolü olduğu kuşkusuna neden oldu.

*MedyaGündem*’in özel haberi büyük ses getirdi. Sabah yazarı Sevilay Yükselir ve Vatan Gazetesi yazarı Reha Muhtar, MedyaGündem’i kaynak göstererek Soner Yalçın’la ilgili iddiayı köşelerine taşıdılar.

Ancak o iddiaya Soner Yalçın hiçbir zaman yanıt vermedi.

Bugün *MedyaGündem* Soner Yalçın efsanesini bitirecek bir haber daha yayınlıyor.

“Binbaşı Ersever’in İtirafları” isimli 1994 yılında piyasaya çıkan kitabıyla gazetecilikte yükselen Soner Yalçın’ın nasıl yalan yazdığı bir kez daha kanıtlandı.

Bugün tüm gazetelerde de olan, Ersever’in ceset fotoğrafı, Soner Yalçın’ın maskesini çok fena düşürdü.

*üünkü;*

Soner Yalçın o kitabında olay mahallinde tek kare fotoğraf çekilmediğini yazmıştı.

“Binbaşı Ersever’in itirafları” isimli kitabının 199. sayfasında Yalçın aynen şöyle yazdı:

*“Olay mahallinden fotoğraf bile çekilmemiştir.”*

Soner Yalçın’ın o dönem yazdıkları yıllardır aslında Ersever cinayetinin gerçek faillerini sakladığı iddialarını da beraberinde getirmişti.

Yalçın’ın 17 yıl önce yazdığı kitabındaki tezleri, bugün ortaya çıkan Ersever fotoğrafı ve soruşturmaya ilişkin yepyeni detaylarla çöktü.

Soner Yalçın’ın maskesi fena düştü.



*Gelelim bir başka yalanına daha:*

Ersever'in ellerinin arkadan bağlanmış, ağzı bantlı öldürüldüğünü yazan kimdi? 

Soner Yalçın elbette. 

Bütün haberlere onun kitabında yazdığı o detay yön verdi.

Ama işin öyle olmadığı ortaya çıktı. 

Bakalım Ersever soruşturması Soner Yalçın’la ilgili ne gibi yeni bilgiler ortaya çıkaracak?

Bir kez daha altını çiziyoruz:

*MedyaGündem bugün itibariyle tarihe bir kayıt daha düştü.*

Soner Yalçın yıllarca, onlarca baskı yapan bir kitapla cebini doldurdu, ama yalan bilgilerle büyük bir manipülasyona da imza atmıştı.

*İşte kanıtı:*



"Fotoğraf yok" dedi o fotoğraf ortaya çıktı.

şimdi ne olacak?

Bizce Yalçın'ı önce okuyucu cezalandıracak!


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT /* 22 Ocak 2011

----------

